# Good ~$500 grill?



## n00b (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm looking to buy my first grill. I'm between a Weber Spirit 310 and a Weber Genesis 310. I would really rather not spend $700, but it seems like the olden days of a grill that wasn't extremely high end providing years and years of reliable service are gone. Is there another brand that sells a good product somewhere in between these two that people recommend? It seems most reviews I read for most grills have them falling apart in short order. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bosko (Apr 17, 2014)

Nope!!!!!!!!
As I was redirected by nice people on here one choice unless you want crap.......


WEBER!!!!!!!

I just bought the Genesis,,,it all depends on how many people you are cookin for and what you are cookin.

Go bigger or you will be disappointed at the end of the day

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/f15/new-weber-genesis-e310-23269-2.html


----------



## n00b (Apr 17, 2014)

Hrm, well, in that case would I be losing much by not getting the sear station of the 330 Genesis? Does the Spirit give up a lot to the Genesis if I don't need the space? If I really don't need the space, is the Spirit 210 a good grill?


----------



## Bosko (Apr 18, 2014)

Then Genesis line is one series up from Sprit
Check here or go to store to compare

Weber Gas Grills - Propane & Natural Gas Grills | Weber.com


----------



## Max1 (Apr 19, 2014)

I have had my Weber Spirit Series Grill since about 1992, my father first purchased it when I was just starting high school. You will get your money out of them. If you get a cheaper grill, you will find yourself replacing it after about 4 or maybe 5 years at the most. I have been extremely lucky with mine, I have not had to replace one thing on it yet. This year however I am going to invest in some new grates, and some paint. About the side burner, if you are not going to use it, don't buy the step up, it will just be wasted money on something that is not being used. I personally have 4 Weber Grills, and I use them all regularly. Buying a Weber is an investment, but it is a wise investment, because it will last a long time, and they are top end products.


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 19, 2014)

Our old friend Nick use to say "buy Weber and you only buy once" or something like that, I can't guide you on size just remember you will have your Weber for a long time.


----------



## Bosko (Apr 19, 2014)

Had to post this, I had a Brinkman(Pro series) grill from Home Depot from 2011
Cost I think $329 on sale for $289........
I had to replace the burners twice and it rusted out so bad the wheels fell off!!!
It took(with new burners) 15-20 solid minutes to cook 2 burgers to medium and all 4 burners were on high.

With my Weber
I just cooked 2 burgers....3/4 pounders with my burners on medium/ cool in 5 minutes!!!!!!

With that setting I got  425-450 degrees on the built in thermometer 
This grill is almost too fast and I have used it now for a Month!!!!


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 19, 2014)

Bosko said:


> This grill is almost too fast and I have used it now for a Month!!!!


Yeah you don't want it to be too fast, you have to have a few minutes to drink a beer or two


----------



## Bosko (Apr 19, 2014)

LOL!!! that is why I posted this, I love to suck some back I'm not running a restaurant


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 19, 2014)

I was eyeing the 3 burner Weber last year..guess that be the Spirit model. No side burner which is fine with me because it seems to be worthless. May go get it yet. I need a new one bad.


----------



## boozer (Apr 20, 2014)

Got this $0 grill y'all might be interested in... and it doubles as a meat/beer hauler!


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 20, 2014)

It is nice you can haul and cook in one pit


----------



## Griff (Apr 20, 2014)

One word -- Weber


----------



## n00b (Apr 20, 2014)

Ordered my new Genesis E-310 through HH Gregg tonight. They can't get the Copper color in my area, only black, but they are doing 15% off until 10am tomorrow, so I figured black is good enough!

Anybody know how big the box it comes in is? I didn't want to pay to have it shipped to my house, but ship to store was free.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 20, 2014)

You might want to rent a couple of 12 year old kids to help you put it together. Good score.


----------



## n00b (Apr 20, 2014)

I looked at the instructions. I've restored cars. This seems harder. You'd think for all that money the instructions could include some words.


----------



## Bosko (Apr 21, 2014)

You are lucky to get that 15% off Weber grills NEVER go on sale!

As for putting it together.....meh,,,,I bought mine assembled and it's worth not saving the money just for that reason.....LOL!

Anyway have fun you will love the grill!!


----------



## n00b (Apr 21, 2014)

So this morning I called Ace on a lark because they had the smoke color I REALLY want. I explained to them that HH Gregg was only doing the black ones and that I had it on hold. Thye told me they couldn't totally meet HH Gregg's price, but they could get within $30 and offer me free delivery. So, Saturday I'll have my new smoke colored E310 Genesis.


----------



## Bosko (Apr 21, 2014)

Cool.....I can't tell ya how great this grill is.
Tonight, I did turkey burgers , beets and asparagus..off the hook.
Sorry for no pics I had to crank this one out, the Ol lady had to take off out of town...


----------



## Max1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Griff said it, and I second it, Do I hear a motion to carry?


----------



## ryanwc (Apr 27, 2014)

n00b said:


> I looked at the instructions. I've restored cars. This seems harder. You'd think for all that money the instructions could include some words.


You musta got the E310.  For words you'd want the W310.  I can swing you a W310 for about $75 more than you paid.

Um, are you okay with French, though?  English words are on back-order.


----------



## n00b (Apr 27, 2014)

Bosko said:


> Cool.....I can't tell ya how great this grill is.
> Tonight, I did turkey burgers , beets and asparagus..off the hook.
> Sorry for no pics I had to crank this one out, the Ol lady had to take off out of town...



Got it and put it together yesterday. Easy to put together, the instructions just made it seem much more involved than it is.

Turns out what I got is an EP-310 - stainless internals and says Special Edition on the outside!

Grilled on it yesterday two: filet mignon, corn on the cob, grilled potatoes with rosemary. Man this thing heats up so fast and so evenly and the burners are so well controlled! I love it, and it will only get better as it sees more use!


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 27, 2014)

Makes you feel good when there are no surprises and you are really please with your purchase. Any pictures of that first cook?


----------



## n00b (Apr 27, 2014)

bbquzz said:


> Makes you feel good when there are no surprises and you are really please with your purchase. Any pictures of that first cook?



Just with my cell phone that did weird things with the colors (in person, the steak on the left was a pretty perfect medium rare, LESS done than the one on the right, no idea why it looks more done)


----------



## Bosko (Apr 27, 2014)

very cool nice plates!!


----------



## n00b (Apr 27, 2014)

Bosko said:


> very cool nice plates!!



Brasserie Blue-Banded Porcelain Dinnerware Place Settings | Williams-Sonoma

They have it in a red stripe too. (and stripeless)

If you havent signed up for their e-mail list before, you should get a pop-up to do so when you go on the Williams Sonoma homepage that will give you 10% off for signing up.


----------



## Bosko (Apr 27, 2014)

LOL.....I meant the food silly.......but the plates are nice as well


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## Max1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Awww, the boy knows how to impress on his first major cook on his grill... 

Well Done, and nice food porn.....


----------



## n00b (Apr 28, 2014)

So, reading about how the Weber cover is bad I had ordered this one from Amazon instead Amazon.com : Classic Accessories 73912 Veranda Barbecue Grill Cover, Medium, 59 Inch : Outdoor Grill Covers : Patio, Lawn & Garden

Despite ordering it some time ago, it won't arrive until tomorrow. Naturally, today began the first of 4 days of non-stop rain. I tried to cover it with some tarps held down by bricks, but they blew off. When the cover comes should I just put it on top of the wet grill since it is breathable, or do I just let me grill get rained on for 4 days and cover when dry? Am I doing any harm? I don't have a viable way to get it indoors.


----------



## Bosko (Apr 28, 2014)

Noooooooooooooooooo worries at all man, you are fine, I have not covered mine.

You have Months before worries......but do in that time frame, not a few years


----------



## Max1 (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't read reviews, most are jacked up anyway. If I look at something and like how it looks, works, or whatever, I buy it and form my own review. If you don't like something now a days you can always sell it on Craig's list.


----------



## boozer (Apr 30, 2014)

n00b said:


> Just with my cell phone that did weird things with the colors (in person, the steak on the left was a pretty perfect medium rare, LESS done than the one on the right, no idea why it looks more done)



This looks delicious!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Apr 30, 2014)

boozer said:


> this looks delicious!


 x 2!


----------



## Max1 (Apr 30, 2014)

x3 Good work on that.


----------



## dledmo (May 1, 2014)

Fresh picked corn on the cob is so great.  Only a few more months until my family gets to enjoy that again.  Nice looking meal, you should be proud to put that on the table.  What's next?


----------

